
Show HN: CloudBoost – Open-Source Parse, Firebase and Algolia Combined into One - kamrindanielle
https://github.com/cloudboost/cloudboost
======
_Marak_
Global variables everywhere. No tests or test coverage.

Website for product says: More than 50,000 enterprises and startups use
Cloudboost. Including: Sony, Bank of America, Adobe, Hersey, and Coca-Cola.

I'm just not sure the authors of this library are being forthright about it's
market and capabilities.

~~~
jermaustin1
Well, looks like they are now at only more than 5,000 instead of 50k, but kept
the corporate logos.

~~~
novium
And the "kamrindanielle" that is posting here seems to be affiliated with
CloudBoost whilst using "they" instead of "we". So they sure keep an eye on
the threads here.

------
kegan_myers_asy
> CloudBoost runs on MongoDB and Redis. You're responsible for managing the
> uptime, replication, sharding, backups of your data in each of these
> databases.

Yeah, no thanks. I'd much rather use Firebase/Algolia because a large part of
their value proposition is that you don't have to worry about the hard things
like replication, sharding, and backups.

~~~
kamrindanielle
They have a managed service at CloudBoost.io

~~~
dna_polymerase
Oh, please, drop the "They". We all know what you are:

[https://angel.co/kamrin-danielle](https://angel.co/kamrin-danielle)

------
stocktech
I hate to shit on projects, but there's 0 way this is production ready.

Marak mentioned the lack of tests. Logging is inconsistent - half is
console.log, half is winston, and none of it is exposed to the user. No
monitoring. No secret management. This was not designed to scale.

I can't even find the SDKs they were advertising.

~~~
option_greek
Are there some github repos you can recommend that follow these practices (for
learning from them).

~~~
stocktech
I'm not familiar, but off the top of my head GhostJS seems to do good work.
Ignition is their logging service.

[https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost](https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost)
[https://github.com/TryGhost/Ignition](https://github.com/TryGhost/Ignition)

Most of this stuff is just from experience and knowing what you need in a
production application. Can you get away with no logging/monitoring? Sure, but
I'd hate to be the guy trying to debug an error. Similarly, rotating keys
sucks and you never want to explain to an auditor why sensitive info isn't
encrypted.

------
evv
It is super exciting to see projects like this! Is there anything similar that
uses Postgres, or any other database that has a better reputation for data
integrity than Mongo?

I'm confused to see this marketed as serverless- it seems very much server-
full. Is there an easy-to-follow guide for setting up cloudboost on Azure or
AWS?

~~~
hatsix
Agreed... super odd to see "serverless" and "Deploy with Docker"

------
dylz
This is a repeat spammer, and has been previously dead/hide before, along with
a ton of accounts.

Their domain is also blocked on reddit for repeated spam and shilling. They
also spam the shit out of quora and others. The founder's reddit account is
banned for excess spam.

They repeatedly lie about their customers, they lie about their technologies,
and more. There was quite a bit of backpedaling last time when they were
advertising 50k customers, slack written in cloudboost, and sony and BoA being
clients.

I guess they just lost 45k clients from last time they spammed.

The codebase is trash, there are hardcoded credentials all over, this is not
the first time this has been posted this week.

Do not trust.

~~~
ben_jones
What's the angle though? Are they trying to fleece backers? A patreon /
gofundme / kickstarter?

------
welder
Stop creating new conventions and just use GraphQL. Your API is already
old/dated before it even started.

~~~
bliitzkrieg
Do you know of any good sources to learn GraphQL?

~~~
welder
Yes:
[https://www.graph.cool/docs/tutorials/](https://www.graph.cool/docs/tutorials/)

------
erulabs
And the benefit of this, over Kubernetes and my own MongoDB / Redis instances
is...?

The value of hosted services goes away when they're no long managed.

~~~
kamrindanielle
They have a managed service at CloudBoost.io

~~~
zaroth
Show HN is meant to promote your own work, but community guidelines are to
disclose if it's yours.

I would also recommend adding CloudBoost in your HN profile.

